
Poll Finds White Americans Least Engaged with Racial Justice - guerrilla
https://www.npr.org/2020/08/27/906329303/as-nation-reckons-with-race-poll-finds-white-americans-least-engaged
======
PaulHoule
It would be news if that wasn't the case.

If black people or another ethnic group needs me I will be there, but it seems
that black people should be deciding what black people will organize for
politically.

Abstractly I'd like to see the mutual antagonism between police and black
people get better in my community: implementing any particular solution is
going to depend on a large number of details which are (i) outside my circle
of concern but (ii) contentious for other individuals and I want to leave
people space to work those out.

If police reform comes to my community I am likely to think "what does this
mean for me as an amateur radio operator?" and be very concerned about
particular details that matter to me that other people wouldn't care less.

